# Sirius Reception



## shoes (Jan 7, 2005)

I just picked up a 2005 645 which was satellite ready. I had the dealer install Sirius and took delivery of the car. 

I have three other cars with satellite radio (2 Mercedes and 1 Audi) so I have some experience with reception in my area. The BMW is awful, the signal cuts out so often, it is unlistenable. Even the faintest hint of a tree causes the signal to wink out. I am wondering if there is some kind of booster antenna available or whether my dealer screwed up the install. Where is the antenna, by the way? Anyone else with these problems?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

shoes said:


> I just picked up a 2005 645 which was satellite ready. I had the dealer install Sirius and took delivery of the car.
> 
> I have three other cars with satellite radio (2 Mercedes and 1 Audi) so I have some experience with reception in my area. The BMW is awful, the signal cuts out so often, it is unlistenable. Even the faintest hint of a tree causes the signal to wink out. I am wondering if there is some kind of booster antenna available or whether my dealer screwed up the install. Where is the antenna, by the way? Anyone else with these problems?


It may be a geographycal thing.... I have sirius in my 545 and I do not have ANY problems w/ mine (other than freeway underpass or into a tunnel). You wouldn't be happen to drive in the redwood forest would ya??!!


----------



## shoes (Jan 7, 2005)

*Not a location thing*

Like I said, I have three other cars with satellite radio, so I am realistic about my expectations. I have an E Class Mercedes and the antenna is hidden underneath the rear parcel shelf, so it has more problems than a roof mounted antenna, but it is far better than the 645.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

maybe if you could hook up a different satellite antenna it'd be better?


----------

